# Whiskey Wasted BBQ - Award Winning Brisket



## Phi266 (Sep 3, 2010)

This past weekend we participated in the Hold'em and Hit'em Cook-off at Houston Farm and Ranch and had one of the best times. The best part is that our brisket took 2nd place! When we were cutting into it, I knew it had to win something becuase it was beautiful. I figured I would post a few pictures so others could enjoy the beaty as well. 

We were also awarded 5th overall out of about 150 teams that were there. Just wanted to also say thanks to Hold'em and Hit'em Club for having us out there and thanks to the hundreds of people that came to what I am sure was one of the best parties at this cookoff ever!

Thanks, 

Sammy
Whiskey Wasted BBQ


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

man that is a nice brisket, congrads on the finish.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

great looking brisket. That cutting board looks well lubricated. Congrats on the call


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks good, nice smoke ring!


----------



## Phi266 (Sep 3, 2010)

It was definitely lubricated. We had just got done cutting a couple more briskets before that one, and they were pretty juicy!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats dude, that's a heck of an accomplishment with that large of a crowd. I heard one guy hit 1st in all three categories. That's unbelievable 


-Nick


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats. Great looking brisket.


----------



## Phi266 (Sep 3, 2010)

I know the guy won 1st place in two categories. I am not sure about the third.... everyone around me at the award ceremony was thinking the same thing.... we need to be friends with that guy and learn the secrets.. cause he obviously knows them all.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Heres the finish....

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...98746755860.166856.175364875860&type=1&theate


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

congrats!! nice looking brisket and juicy!!


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Congrats. Do we get details...time, temp, n rub? Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats. Great looking brisket!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats! One of the best looking briskets I've seen in a long time . . . wg


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Welp, I'm hungry now...thanks a lot lol!


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Congrats! One of the best looking briskets I've seen in a long time . . . wg


 waiit till march 23 i will show you another one


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

seis dedo del pie said:


> waiit till march 23 i will show you another one


Good luck with 2nd place bro


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

dbarham said:


> Good luck with 2nd place bro


I was going to show her yours!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

2nd place out of 100+ is pretty dang good. No hardware for us this year but had a blast as always.


----------



## RCRUSHING (Jul 16, 2011)

*Brisket*

Can you give me a idea how to cook a brisket? I tried several times and there where a flop. Maybe how to marinate it, how long to cook it. some pointer's. I know you would not want reveal your receipt, but something to help.

THANK'S
RANDY


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*looks delicious*

Will you be at the halo flight cook-off in corpus next weekend


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

RCRUSHING said:


> Can you give me a idea how to cook a brisket? I tried several times and there where a flop. Maybe how to marinate it, how long to cook it. some pointer's. I know you would not want reveal your receipt, but something to help.
> 
> THANK'S
> RANDY


Randy, try this website for some tips.

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/

Beautiful brisket Phi266. I need a brisket fix now for lunch!


----------

